# Invite a Hunter



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for people who have snow goose decoy spread to invite others without them to join in on a hunt. The jump shooters catch a lot of greif, but many are just doing so because they cannot afford a decoy spread. This would be a great way for them to be a part of the migration and not be jumping roosting birds that the decoyers will be hunting. By the way, I am one who would be looking to tag along on a hunt.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

this is a good idea. even for a couple hunters that dont ealy have a sufficent spread on their own... if a couple of guys could get together on here and put the decoys together they would have a more impressive spread. lik me and my buddy will have 300 rags together and a couple doz. shells.....if there is anyone lookin to go out in the GF area and have a 1/2 spread let me know and we might be able to work somthing out. we both have nice lay downs and good camo. no e-caller but both can play a little tune on the hand call...get back to me if you wana get together and let me know what you have


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

you don't even need decoys. i have about 300 decoys myself and an ecaller barely use them. just today we found a tree groove that the geese were dumping in about 150 yards north of the trees. and with that north wind those geese just glided rite over the trees only about 30 yards up. we just sat in the trees and shot 3 like within 10 minutes. but we got there a little to late. they were all done flying in there soo we snuck and shot one more


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Also i have never gone snow hunting, i am doing all i can to get myself a good spread and still be able to eat. I spent all of last fall driving around looking for good areas to hunt and talking to farmers because i am new to the area and didnt know much about it and luckily i found some nice people out there that were more than willing to let me hunt a couple of ponds and i am planing on doing the same thing this spring when the birds get here, and form what i have read i just dotn realy have the spread to get the rush of a tornado if birds like everyone on here is talking about. i just want to have a good time but if i try to do it all by myself it is going to be hard with working 2 jobs and going to school 5 days a week and all. so next time you want to make an a$$ of yourself, go do it somwhere els.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it would be cool if some experienced guys took some of these guys out that are geting into the sport. obviously it is your choice if you would like to or not. The guys that may get brought along for the first time just have to remember they area guest and should learn, work hard, and help pay for gas or give somethin like a tip for use of decoys and all the maintnance that goes into them.

If you dont think this is a good idea and dont want to participate then dont and keep your comments to yourself.

Fubar you can PM me if you would like


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This was locked and I was asked to open it again.So I deleted some of the remarks.I think this is a good idea to get people involved in DECOY hunting instead of forcing them to jump shoot or even worse hire a G/O.

If you don't want to make the offer......then don't post the smart crap please. :eyeroll:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I am heading out to north or south dakota this friday-sunday. I am going with my neighbor and his son who love to hunt but also don't have snow decoys. I thought I would extend the offer to another guy who wants to get in the deeks for a weekend. PM me if intrested or call me.

Adam 612 369 4440


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

do you guys have any land in mind?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Fubar pm sent


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I think some people blow out of proportion the money that it takes to put together a spread. I don't think it's a money issue, I think it's a dedication issue. It's more work than it is money. You can buy quality snow goose decoys for 35 dollars a dozen. If you assemble a group of people willing to go and split that cost, it's 7 dollars a dozen per person with 5 people. But then you have to assemble those decoys, which does take some hours. And then you have to deal with carrying those decoys into the field when it's muddy. I think that's one of the reasons why a lot of guys don't decoy. Because it it's too much work. They just use the money issue as a shield.

I know this can work because I've done it. Me and 4 friends have put together a spread of 700 sillosocks over the last 2 years. We are just average college kids. None of our parents are helping us, nor would they have the spare change to if they wanted to. If you put your mind to it, I promise you can have a spread.

Please don't burn me on this, I understand that some people can't find 4 guys to go in on decoys with. I understand that some guys are not in shape to be dragging that much gear a half mile into a muddy field. But there are a lot of guys who I think are capable, they just don't want to put in the effort.

I'm totally in support of you guys picking up tag alongs. The fewer guys laying in the ditch or jumping large flocks the better.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad you deleted some of the earlier posts, as they served no purpose other than to get a thread needlessly locked. If I was heading out this weekend I would love to take some newbies out snow goose hunting as well. It is great to introduce people to the sport we love.


----------



## gooseslayer12 (Mar 19, 2008)

if any of you guys want or know anybody to come hunt out in nd me and my buddy would be fine with having you come with us, we have 700 decoys, all you need is a blind,gun,and ammo. We would split gas and hotel if interested let me know


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I don't think it's a money issue, I think it's a dedication issue. It's more work than it is money.


Time is money for most people.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't know about the time is money deal. Most people I know have a lot more time than they do money LOL!

Hope you guys get hooked up, decoying is the way to go!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Think anyone would actually do it...i mean go along? And if they did, would they get a quality hunt...in their mind...which to many the number of birds bagged.

I know I'd feel sorta silly taking someone out and not having a good shoot and them saying "Well we could bag twice or five times as many birds jumping or sneaking them."

May enhance the problem if some would go on a not so hot shoot.

Just my thoughs,
Dan


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't think that would be a problem. If a person wants to get into big numbers and high expectations, they should hire a guide.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

Fisher, your comments make a lot of sense, but it's hunting. Those that don't understand that should give it up. If I gave up after the first two snow goose hunts (guided), I'd be done. Also, guides are not always the way to go. Infact I will never use a guide again. Both times using a guide was terrible, 3 days in the same field. Good odds, huh? :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Think about it guys. If a guy is considering hiring a guide they are probably interested in decoy shooting anyway. I agree that a guide may not be the ticket. What we are talking about is taking people who are set in their ways and dedicated jumpers. They know how well they can do jumping and read all the stuff about how tough the birds are over decoys. It'd be a hard sell...not that it isn't a great idea...at best

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Well here is my take on it. I do NOT have decoys or equipment to get a spread out, and I want to take part in the spring hunt. I would rather go with and get into a decoy spread, but if no one will bring me, I guess I will be out crawling in the mud and jump/pass shooting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was going to go with aboller, but college is in the way. I think that it is awesome that some people are willing to take other people out. I think that taking people out to hunt is some of the best things hunters can do. I know that I do have the money for a smaller spread, but I wanted to go out and see if its worth getting into snow goose hunting now, or should I build up my canada spread first. Yes I do think that money in an issue, so is time, and willingness.

Heck, I will be looking to take some people hunting for canada's come the early season.


----------



## gooseslayer12 (Mar 19, 2008)

Its fun to watch them fly over your spread but each day is different, some days they will work the spread and other days they will just fly right over. I think that its more fun just watching all the birds in the sky than shooting 200 in a day. Just my thoughts. Good luck


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

blhunter3 sorry it didn't work out last week but maybee some other weekend this spring ! Keep me in mind for honker hunting , it would be fun to jump in the spread and get into a good honker shoot with ya
Adam


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, we will have to hit up the honkers, I am booked the whole month of April with work. We always have next year to hunt the snows, I don't think they will be gone by then. Have you been out? If so do you have any pic's? You can PM me with your results and where you went, if you don't want other people to know.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i am going out with aboller this weekend, hopefully we will get into them and have a good shoot... eather way it will be fun to get out in the field and away from school work.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i have almost eliminated jumpers im my area, by taking people to my spread.


----------

